# Recipe Box Prototype



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I found this picture on the Web of a recipe box I liked so here is the prototype of some I am going to make for presents.

The first picture is the one I worked off. 
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Next pictures.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The recipe Cards came this afternoon.
Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Love the grain and finish.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

awesome job, love the grain and finish as well.....this however is what my wife uses now....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s a beauty Herb. Looks way better than the pic you found on line . Going to make for some great presents


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

comp56 said:


> awesome job, love the grain and finish as well.....this however is what my wife uses now....


What is that?
Herb


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Herb Stoops said:


> What is that?
> Herb


google home, voice activated google. all she has to do is ask about recipes and it tells her as she is making stuff.....no need to clean hands to look at recipe cards


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Herb Stoops

excellent work as always. What was the wood and finish?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@comp56
Just shaking my head in awe...............who would have thought...........
@JFPNCM
That is the Spalted Red Alder, clear Shellac 2 coats, 4 coats Minwax Polyacrylic 50/50 water, brush on W/ 1"wide artist brush.

Herb


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Can anyone help steer me in the right direction???

I can't see any pictures in any posts. I can tell you that it first happened about 2 days ago and belive me when I say that I touched nothing to alter my settings. I am so computer illiterate that the machines are afraid of me. I really would like to see these recipe boxes, sounds like they would make great gifts. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Potowner1 said:


> Can anyone help steer me in the right direction???
> 
> I can't see any pictures in any posts. I can tell you that it first happened about 2 days ago and belive me when I say that I touched nothing to alter my settings. I am so computer illiterate that the machines are afraid of me. I really would like to see these recipe boxes, sounds like they would make great gifts.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Not just you Potowner, I can't see them either. Not since yesterday or the day before. I seem to be able to see some pics posted before, but can't tell if it's all of them. Herb did it, so I know it looks awesome--but I just don't know what it looks like.
earl


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> I found this picture on the Web of a recipe box I liked so here is the prototype of some I am going to make for presents.
> 
> The first picture is the one I worked off.
> Herb


Very nice Herb. I like the way you did the corners. I like the wood too. Is it spalted maple?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@Potowner1, and @greenacres2

Go to Active Posts and scroll down to the post: Reported Issues After Updates 

Read that and post your problem, others are having problems too, I think the Tinkerers are tinkering with the forum again. 

Might help to download Ccleaner (Free) and run it to clean all the cookies off your competer. it sure helps me.

https://www.ccleaner.com/ccleaner/download

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@hawkeye10

Don, that is my board stretcher, I made the ramping board the same length as the box ends that go inside the sides. So to get the full width to the board I had picked out for the grain pattern, I had to add to the ends.
If you look at picture 2nd from the bottom, top open, you will see that the black line follows up the right side across the top edge and down the left side, just by luck and living a clean life. LOL

This is the Spalted Red Alder.

Herb


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice job Herb... love the spalted wood.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks wonderful, I would love it if I used recipe but most of mine are in my head or I just improvise


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

marecat3 said:


> Looks wonderful, I would love it if I used recipe but most of mine are in my head or I just improvise


IMPROVISE...
best way...
everybody loves surprises...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

marecat3 said:


> Looks wonderful, I would love it if I used recipe but most of mine are in my head or *I just improvise*


Special of the Day: Chef's surprise


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome!!!! Herb! Congrats


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a wonderful job Herb, and the photo-shoot, what can I say about it, just great and I hope that such photo-shoots will gain momentum. Show and tell of the finished project is fine but it doesn't tell members HOW it was made.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I know what tastes good together and what spices work with what and then as I cook there is always the taste testing


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Herb, this is UNIQUE!

It bears your skill from edge to edge: material used, joints, design and the Scoop handle - it even tempts me to try some use real stainless steel coffee spoon in future projects, like the one you showed on the "other" top pic. How did you find this? make it? Is it brass or what?

I am learning from you al lthe time, and here I am puzzled a bit: "clear Shellac 2 coats, 4 coats Minwax Polyacrylic 50/50 water", first shellac, then polyacrylic on shellac? is this not going to scale off?


----------



## doglover85 (Jul 4, 2018)

That looks really great. Thanks for breaking down the steps for us newbies!


----------

